# Boss plow connector issue



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

On our trucks as well as our gators, the large vehicle to plow connector won't stay connected. A couple bumps or vibrations and the connector will either fall off or loosen up enough to not work. We have used a hose clamp around the outside and it just distorts the connector too much and we have also used zip ties but with all the off and on of the plows the zip ties get to be a pain too.

Our old Curtis plows use the same connector and had the same problems.

Anybody have an idea on how to keep the connector attached yet easy enough to remove on a regular basis?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

If its the power plug cut it off and use a Anderson plug and you can get small ones for the control wires.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

I've had decent luck buying thin brass metal stock from the rack at the hardware store, and wedging in the split pins to make for a tighter fit. That and zip ties seems to do the trick for us.


----------



## Afsnowpushers (Oct 21, 2012)

You can buy new truck side plug just the end. Cut off the old and put on the new one.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The cause is usually too much grease in the plugs. A little goes a long way and too much causes the plugs to in essence, hydraulic lock when forced together. It also makes the rubber too slick as well thus losing the friction fit between the two halves. Clean them out well and only add a small amount of grease and only to the pins themselves. 

Being rough with the plugs during disconnect doesn't help any either so watch for that also. Don't bend/twist the halves excessively while pulling them apart. Doing so only distorts the pins making what little friction fit they have even less. 

This applies to any connector of these type regardless of the plow brand.


----------

